# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  محمد مهربان ، مدرس و مولف دیفرانسیل و حسابان

## محمد مهربان

سلام بچه های گلم ، حالتون خوبه ؟ برای کنکور آماده اید ؟؟  ، شاید خیلی از بچه ها منو بشناسن ، بنده محمد مهربان مدرس و مولف دیفرانسیل و حسابان هستم ، هدفم از اومدن تو اینجا رفع اشکالات درسی برای بچه ها هستش ، امیدوارم بتونم لیاقت مدیر شدن بخش ریاضیات ( ریاضی و دیفرانسیل و حسابان ) رو داشته باشم ، تا نقش کوچکی در موفق شدن تمام دانش آموزان کنکوری داشته باشم

----------


## محمد مهربان

دوست گلم کیفیت تصویرت خیلی پایینه لطفا تایپش کن

----------


## Mehran93071

به به آقای مهربان بیا بگو واسه جمع بندی چه کار کنیم
واقعا خیلی خوشحالم شما اینجا هستید ! توی سایت که کامنت جواب نمیدید!
راستی اینجا مینویسم برنامه مثلثات سال پیش رو بگذارید روی سایت من توی این مثلثات میلنگم تورو خدا کمک کن !

----------


## Mehran93071

راستی کتاب دیفرانسیل 2 خیلی توپ هست دستت دردنکنه :yahoo (4):
فقط بگو واسه جمع بندی چه کار کنیم درست  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mehran93071

راستی لطفا مباحث مهم از پایه رو بگید و آیا احتمال طرح تست از دنباله هست؟و اگر هست از کدام قسمت با تشکر

----------


## imohammad

بفرمایید
سوال 1

---------------------------------------------------------------
سوال 2

----------


## mohammadali

سلام
چند تا سوال دارم  از کتاب بانک تست دیفرانسیل 1
تست 157 پیوستگی :  (سراسری ریاضی 91) : چون f+g پیوسته پس یا هم f پیوسته هم g ، یا هردو ناپیوسته ... پس گزینه 1 و 4  غلط  ولی گزینه  2 رو نمتونم رد کنم میشه بدون مثال آوردن این گزینه رو رد کرد؟ و بدون مثال آوردن 3 رو قبول کرد؟ گزینه 2 هم درسته دیگه مثلا اگه هر دو تابع ناپیوسته باشن ممکن f.g پیوسته نباشن
تست 170 پیوستگی (تالیفی): با تعین دامنه مشخص میشه تابع در سمت چپ صفر تعریف نمیشه پس برای پیوسته بودن کافیه حد راست با مقدار تایع در صفر برابر باشه که هست
پس چرا 0 رو حساب نکردین؟
تست 123 و 153 پیوستگی رو میشه ی توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Farhad.7

به به ببین کی اومده اینجا ....

کتاب دیفرانسیل 2 عالیه ................ فقط یه سوال : من تازه 3 اردیبهشت تونستم بگیرمش میتونم تا آخره این ماه مشتق و انتگرالو کامل باهاش بخونم ؟

روزی چند قسمت خوبه ؟

----------


## محمد مهربان

در را بطه با سوال شما برای دیفرانسیل 2 اگه می خوای مشتق و انتگرال رو تا آخر این ماه تموم کنی ، (که به نظر من این کار و نکن) باید به خود ت فشار بیاری و حداقل از مشتق و انتگرال جداگانه روزی 2 یا 3 قسمت رو بخون اگه تموم کردی برای جمع بندی دو باره این درس ها رو مرور کن

----------


## محمد مهربان

در رابطه با تست ها من سوال ها رو چند بار نگاه کردم ، فک نکنم توش اشکالی باشه ، شما مفهوم سوال رو درست درک نکردید ، اگر چند بار این تست ذو بخونید ، حتما به حرف من پی می برید

----------


## محمد مهربان

> به به آقای مهربان بیا بگو واسه جمع بندی چه کار کنیم
> واقعا خیلی خوشحالم شما اینجا هستید ! توی سایت که کامنت جواب نمیدید!
> راستی اینجا مینویسم برنامه مثلثات سال پیش رو بگذارید روی سایت من توی این مثلثات میلنگم تورو خدا کمک کن !


 واسه جمع بندی وقتی کامل سوالات دیفرانسیل 2 رو زدید ، به پاسخنامه نگاه کنید ، جواب های اشتباه تون رو رفع کنید و نمونه سوالاتی که در آن مشکل داشتید محتوای آن را از سوالات کنکور سال گذشته پیدا کنید و با تو جه به فرمول هایی که یاد گرفتید تست ها رو به راحتی بزنید

----------


## نارسیس 18

سلام استاد برنامه ی همایشاتون رو باید از کجا پیدا کنیم؟

----------


## محمد مهربان

می تونید برید تو سایتم www.m-mehraban.com

----------


## --mohammad--

سلام استاد مباحثی مثل بهینه سازی و تابع درجه3 و رسم نمودار و آهنگ تغییرات رو نخوندم
هرکاری میکنم نمیفهممشون. به نظرتون چند تست از 9 تست مشتق و کاربرد مشتق رو قطعا از دست میدم ؟واسه جمع بندی هم به نظرتون بهتره تست های کنکورهای چندوقت اخیر رو یه بار دیگه بزنم یا اینکه کتابها و جزوه های مخصوص جمع بندی بهتره ؟

----------


## mohammad74

هر سه کتاب تخته سیاه شما رو دارم هم ریاضیات پایه و هم دیف 1 و هم دیف 2 که همشون عالی هستند
همایش هاتون رو به صورت dvd بیرون نمیدید؟(ما که نمیتونیم بیاییم همایش چی کار کنیم؟! :Yahoo (12): )
خواهشا یه برنامه ای هم بزارید و بگید که کدوم تست ها رو برای جمع بندی بخونیم یا اینکه مثلا روزی چقدر و چند ساعت وقت برای دیف و ریاضی پایه بزاریم تا بهترین نتیجه رو بگیریم خیلی ممنون که اینجا هستید :Y (694):

----------


## imohammad

> بفرمایید
> سوال 1
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> سوال 2


آقای مهربان جواب من چی شد ؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## icon

سلام. میشه در مورد تشخیص توابع زوج و فرد یه توضیحی بدین؟ چون من اینارو پارسال توی حسابان خوب نفهمیدم. الان هم ظاهرا توی مشتق گیری و انتگرال گیری یکم مهم شدن.

----------


## محمد مهربان

> سلام استاد مباحثی مثل بهینه سازی و تابع درجه3 و رسم نمودار و آهنگ تغییرات رو نخوندم
> هرکاری میکنم نمیفهممشون. به نظرتون چند تست از 9 تست مشتق و کاربرد مشتق رو قطعا از دست میدم ؟واسه جمع بندی هم به نظرتون بهتره تست های کنکورهای چندوقت اخیر رو یه بار دیگه بزنم یا اینکه کتابها و جزوه های مخصوص جمع بندی بهتره ؟


اگه اون ها رو نخونی یا مفهوم سوال رو درک نکنی حداقل 5 تست رو به راحتی از دست میدی ، واسه جمع بندی سوالاتی که به ذهنت از همه سخت تره رو دوباره بزن ( واگه وقت کافی داری ، می تونی جزوه های متعدد رو بخونی ) موفق باشی

----------


## محمد مهربان

> هر سه کتاب تخته سیاه شما رو دارم هم ریاضیات پایه و هم دیف 1 و هم دیف 2 که همشون عالی هستند
> همایش هاتون رو به صورت dvd بیرون نمیدید؟(ما که نمیتونیم بیاییم همایش چی کار کنیم؟!)
> خواهشا یه برنامه ای هم بزارید و بگید که کدوم تست ها رو برای جمع بندی بخونیم یا اینکه مثلا روزی چقدر و چند ساعت وقت برای دیف و ریاضی پایه بزاریم تا بهترین نتیجه رو بگیریم خیلی ممنون که اینجا هستید


شما لطف دارید ، قراره بزودی فیلم های همایش های گذشته رو به صورت dvd بیرون بیاد ، واسه جمع بندی و برنامه ریزی هم حتما یک برنامه ریزی کامل و خوب رو تو انجمن قرار می دم

----------


## محمد مهربان

> سلام. میشه در مورد تشخیص توابع زوج و فرد یه توضیحی بدین؟ چون من اینارو پارسال توی حسابان خوب نفهمیدم. الان هم ظاهرا توی مشتق گیری و انتگرال گیری یکم مهم شدن.


می تونید فیلم آموزشیش رو تو سایتم ببینید .   www.m-mehraban.com

----------


## Mehran93071

> اگه اون ها رو نخونی یا مفهوم سوال رو درک نکنی حداقل 5 تست رو به راحتی از دست میدی ، واسه جمع بندی سوالاتی که به ذهنت از همه سخت تره رو دوباره بزن ( واگه وقت کافی داری ، می تونی جزوه های متعدد رو بخونی ) موفق باشی


بهینه سازی و آهنگ تغییرات یک سوال بیشتر میاد؟!
راستی کدومش مهم تره

----------


## --mohammad--

> اگه اون ها رو نخونی یا مفهوم سوال رو درک نکنی حداقل 5 تست رو به راحتی از دست میدی ، واسه جمع بندی سوالاتی که به ذهنت از همه سخت تره رو دوباره بزن ( واگه وقت کافی داری ، می تونی جزوه های متعدد رو بخونی ) موفق باشی


ممنون آقای مهربان
خوب شد گفتی .وگرنه من یکی از دوستان بهم گفت نهایتا 3 تا تست از دست میدم
پس واجب شد برم معلم بگیرم برا این مباحث

----------


## alilord

> سلام بچه های گلم ، حالتون خوبه ؟ برای کنکور آماده اید ؟؟  ، شاید خیلی از بچه ها منو بشناسن ، بنده محمد مهربان مدرس و مولف دیفرانسیل و حسابان هستم ، هدفم از اومدن تو اینجا رفع اشکالات درسی برای بچه ها هستش ، امیدوارم بتونم لیاقت مدیر شدن بخش ریاضیات ( ریاضی و دیفرانسیل و حسابان ) رو داشته باشم ، تا نقش کوچکی در موفق شدن تمام دانش آموزان کنکوری داشته باشم


سلام اقای مهربان.
من چند جا از کتاب ایراد گرفتم  :Yahoo (94):  به دبیرم هم گفتم و اونم تایید کرد،چجوری برسونم به دستتون؟هم پیش 1 و هم پیش2
کتابتون هم واقعا کتاب خوبیه و 90% تالیفی هاش واقعا در سطح کنکوره.

----------


## mohammad74

استاد عزیز صفحه 459 دیف2 در پاسخ تست آخر 2 بقل x+2 چاپ نشده و به اینصورت هستش  +x  
و در صفحه 460 دیف2 در پاسخ تست اول صفحه x=-2 هستش نه x=2
ممنون میشم بررسی کنید و بهم بگید که درست بوده یا فقط کتاب من اینطوره!
یه جای دیگه هم یه همچین مشکلی رو داشت گم کردم صفحه رو پیدا کردم میگم

----------


## محمد مهربان

> استاد عزیز صفحه 459 دیف2 در پاسخ تست آخر 2 بقل x+2 چاپ نشده و به اینصورت هستش  +x  
> و در صفحه 460 دیف2 در پاسخ تست اول صفحه x=-2 هستش نه x=2
> ممنون میشم بررسی کنید و بهم بگید که درست بوده یا فقط کتاب من اینطوره!
> یه جای دیگه هم یه همچین مشکلی رو داشت گم کردم صفحه رو پیدا کردم میگم


درست میگی ، ایشالا تو چاپ جدید اصلاح می شه ،، ممنون بابت پیگیریت

----------


## محمد مهربان

> سلام اقای مهربان.
> من چند جا از کتاب ایراد گرفتم  به دبیرم هم گفتم و اونم تایید کرد،چجوری برسونم به دستتون؟هم پیش 1 و هم پیش2
> کتابتون هم واقعا کتاب خوبیه و 90% تالیفی هاش واقعا در سطح کنکوره.


میتونید عکس بگیرید بفرستید به ایمیلمmohammad.mehraban54@gmail.com

----------


## imohammad

> بفرمایید
> سوال 1
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> سوال 2


استاد جواب ما را هم بده ممنون


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## محمد مهربان

با عرض پوزش فعلا سوال ریاضی جواب نمی دم

----------


## mohammad74

> درست میگی ، ایشالا تو چاپ جدید اصلاح می شه ،، ممنون بابت پیگیریت


خواهش میکنم وظیفه است
مهندس جان زودتر برنامه رو پایه ریزی کن وقتی نمونده واسه کنکور
ممنون

----------


## sarina72

سلام خسته نباشید من تازه اینجا عضو شدم می خواستم بدونم توی کنکور ریاضی کدوم کتاب و کدوم بخش بیشترین سوال رو داره؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین

----------

